

Survival of the fittest: exercise 'can fight ageing' - sparrowcaleb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8385700.stm

======
machrider
Running 80km/week (~50 miles) is pretty intense! I'm happy when I do 12-15
miles. Still, this is good news for my telomeres apparently.

